# Newest Addition



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Just received my batch of 8 baby ternetzi. Lets just say these are dubbed the "Miracle terentzis".

From this:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

To this:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

George sent some of the best baby ternetzi's ive seen in a while! They were in transit for over 12 hours. When I got them they were frozen all laying on the bottom no movement whatsoever. My first reaction was that they were dead. Sent G a long e-mail explaining they're condition. Then I decided to place them in a bag and slowly dethaw them in the tank. After about 30 minutes I looked and found 1, then 2,3,4,5,6,7........then 8 all had small gill movements. Surprised the heck out of me as I have never took this long to acclimate or revive a frozen piranha to life. Lets just say im dubbing these guys the "Miracle Ternetzi". Hopefully others will be as successful.

PS: Even if they look like they're dead from being frozen, take your time to acclimate them even if it takes 1 hour before introducing to the tank.









G's DA MAN!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Thats one of the most amazing thing that Ive ever heard!!!! I know freezing flies and waiting for them to dethaw can bring them back to life, but P's??? They are hardy fishes, but DAMN!!!!

Has this ever been recorded???

Also, freezing a fish was known to put them out of their mizery and rapidly turn off their senses because of the cold... killing them instantly. Hows this possible???


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Imagine opening a box expecting a couple of wiggling baby piranhas and seeing this instead. Water temp felt well below 50 deg. Anyways im glad they all made it!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Nice recovery. Enjoy reading the following about cold water tolerance of Pygocentrus nattereri.

American Fisheries Society - Pygocentrus nattereri


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Glad all of them made it! It sure does look like a miracle. Hollywood, do you still have your other bigger terns too?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It was very close man!I 'm glad they 've made it!

Keep us updated!

Jim


----------



## MStiers (Mar 21, 2003)

That is awesome! Congrats.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I am glad they made it. Just a question what made them so cold, doens't george use heater pads? and 12 hours isn't that long enough. I am happy they made it


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

wow that is an awesome story! Good job man.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Nice recovery. Enjoy reading the following about cold water tolerance of Pygocentrus nattereri.
> 
> American Fisheries Society - Pygocentrus nattereri


 Very interesting Frank. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

hastatus said:


> Nice recovery. Enjoy reading the following about cold water tolerance of Pygocentrus nattereri.
> 
> American Fisheries Society - Pygocentrus nattereri


 Very Very interesting!!!! Im especially amazed reading the statement made by ST Amant


> St. Amant (1967) suggested that piranhas could reproduce rapidly in the areas of the United States, including Alaska even to the point of devastating local fishes within a single year.


So some Pycentrus species can withstand lower temps and still hold their morality, but to a certain degree. This gives the answer to why some states, even in northern parts (Washington and parts of the eastcoast) illegalizes these fish.

But would tolerance pertain to just frys around 2.5 cm and nothig bigger?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice!! Good to hear that they have recovered!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that's great that they all recovered for you. they look to be in great health.

Joe


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

wow, great recovery. glad to see them alive and kicking


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

very unbelievable, but truly amazing!









hope they enjoy their new home.:nod:


----------



## killer piranha (Jan 23, 2004)

how big are they?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Wow, amazing H. Cute little guys!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Thanks all. Ive received several shipments of P's. None with water this cold. There were 2 20 hour heat packs which were dry, however the water was still very cold. George packed them very well! No leaks at all.

I was amazed at how they all revived. The key was the acclimation. Placing them in a bag with water directly from the shipping bag then letting them float until they recovered before adding water to the bag. This took well over an hour.

Just FYI for others receiving P's that seem like they are dead to do this rather than dumping them immediately or before they have enough time to recover. Its the initial shock that has the greatest affect to they're survivability rate. Acclimation period is very critical. Cant stress that enough.

FYI : Kouma 12 hours isnt that long, I agree. But due to the temp of the water and size of the ternetzi its just amazing how they can survive after being in a catatonic state.


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

thats crazy im glad they came around for you. your a lucky man


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> RhomZilla Posted on Feb 7 2004, 01:05 PM
> QUOTE (hastatus @ Feb 7 2004, 12:12 AM)
> Nice recovery. Enjoy reading the following about cold water tolerance of Pygocentrus nattereri.
> 
> ...





> HOLLYWOOD Posted on Feb 7 2004, 06:08 PM
> Thanks all. Ive received several shipments of P's. None with water this cold. There were 2 20 hour heat packs which were dry, however the water was still very cold. George packed them very well! No leaks at all.
> 
> I was amazed at how they all revived. The key was the acclimation. Placing them in a bag with water directly from the shipping bag then letting them float until they recovered before adding water to the bag. This took well over an hour.
> ...


In a nutshell, don't mistake the natural occurence of cold weather where the fish die after long extended periods. During this time, the fishes are subject to be eaten by predatory birds, reptiles, mammals and other fishes. There is a massive die off during that time of season. As Hollywood stated _12 hours isn't that long._ It's a drop in the bucket as to what occurs in nature. Juveniles have a much strong resiliency and survival factor than full grown adults. George has excellent packing skills. With the dead fish he has sent me, none ever leaked!







Just kidding George. George has donated dead fish for Oregon schools and I had to toss in that bit of humor.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

those are MONSTERS.. they died and came back to life.
ahha..
NICE pickup Hollywood.


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Glad they made it. Those are the smallest Terns I have seen. You will have some great Ps there, Terns are great.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

How could babies have stronger amunity/resistance than full grown piranhas? I thought it was always the other way around.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

great pick up ARNOLD :nod: glad you were able to get them to pull through, their rough journey... hope this is just the start of many more pics to come


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

That's awesome man







I'm glad those little buggers pulled through


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

thats great that they survived


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont get it, were the ternz on puropsly frozen or where they frozen from shock or frozen form the cold water?
can u freeze fish like in crygenics (sp?)?


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

i dont get it, were the ternz on puropsly frozen or where they frozen from shock or frozen form the cold water?
can u freeze fish like in cryogenics (sp?)?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

sweet terns,smallest I ever saw


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Glad it went well for you hollywood







Congrats on the lil buggers.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

glad to hear that they made it
cute little buggers


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

If you don't mind me asking, where the hell did you get such little ternz at?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

wow thats amazing.

not to be a nay sayer, but I am curious as to whether there would be any adverse effects from this, as far as health goes, would they be effected from this in the long run?


----------



## PARANHAZ69 (Dec 16, 2003)

WOW MAN!!! THATS AWESOME


----------



## andymel (Oct 27, 2003)

Awsome p story man!


----------



## phensway (Apr 7, 2003)

how well do they eat?? and do they show a lot of aggression at that size???
beautiful fish...........


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

glad all them made it alive...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> but I am curious as to whether there would be any adverse effects from this, as far as health goes, would they be effected from this in the long run?


 Nate I thought the same too.......

Ill just have to wait and see.

phensway I have not noticed any aggression. I added 4 other similar sized natts in the shoal.


----------



## smtNL (Feb 12, 2004)

nothing beats a rbp


----------

